# Setting up my acrylic tank i built



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

Hey guys/gals....

For those who were following my acrylic tank build that i posted in video format a while ago, im now going to be setting it up.

Heres the first video of 4....

HOW TO: Set up an aquarium PART 1


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

very good info. did you make the background?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks Joey,
another great tutorial.
Mike


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

onefishtwofish said:


> very good info. did you make the background?


No, i didnt make it, but i did do a tutorial on how to install it, and where i got it.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/3d-aquarium-background-17219/



mikeike said:


> Thanks Joey,
> another great tutorial.
> Mike


Thank you mike!


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

HOW TO: Set up an aquarium PART 2


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

double post... video above ^


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

HOW TO: Set up an aquarium PART 3


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Thank you for sharing the whole procedure from start to almost finishIts been very informative,straight forward,and a pleasure to watch.Seen your youtube page and have subscribed thanks.


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for the Sub Luke!

Im glad you enjoyed the series thus far!


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

HOW TO: Set up an aquarium PART 4


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Joey,
thanks for the video.
It is good to see all the components together to see what it should look like.
I have a couple of drilled tanks that I may try sumping now that I have seen it done

my main tank will be 80 gallon 36" X 26 X 18 tall.
I'm thinking of putting in the back wall with the overflow and water change hidden behind it.

What type of paint? do You use to colour the background?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Joey:

I have absolutely LOVED your DIY acrylic tank postings. You do GREAT work (although I do worry about your safety flip flops!!).

Here's my question - 
These are the fish:





[/QUOTE]

Here's what I'd like:






Is it possible and when can you have it done??? :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:

I'll keep dreaming and please keep posting your videos; great stuff.


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

mikeike said:


> Hi Joey,
> thanks for the video.
> It is good to see all the components together to see what it should look like.
> I have a couple of drilled tanks that I may try sumping now that I have seen it done
> ...


For paint, i generally always use Krylon fusion. I only do the outside of the tank though. Unless its an overflows weir or plumbing, i some times do them in the same paint as well. If you let it cure for a week, you'll have no issues.



-N/A- said:


> Hey Joey:
> 
> I have absolutely LOVED your DIY acrylic tank postings. You do GREAT work (although I do worry about your safety flip flops!!).
> 
> ...


Here's what I'd like:






Is it possible and when can you have it done??? :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:

I'll keep dreaming and please keep posting your videos; great stuff.[/QUOTE]

I actually have the open bottom aquarium in my line up of videos "to do". While i do not have all the materials yet, it is something i will be doing. When is the question. I have a few videos done already that have to go up first, then a couple more that are planned and arranged already. So i expect to tackle the open bottom tank in the fall some time. Maybe sooner, depending on how things go. Sorry i cant do it any sooner. But when i do, i'll make sure its a good job, and you know exactly how to do it, and how it works.

I've always wanted to make one, and recently have been asked to make one a few times now, so i'll be doing one for sure.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, I suppose you could do that......

*OR*

You could pack up your stuff in the early fall and do a road trip to the west coast!!! Just think, as it starts to snow in NS in early-September, it will still be warm and beautiful out here 

You could do a couple of workshops and maybe end up finishing an upside down, open bottom tank for wild discus while you were at it


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

-N/A- said:


> Yeah, I suppose you could do that......
> 
> *OR*
> 
> ...


Now that sounds like a plan!!!


----------



## tomaslue (Aug 4, 2010)

great video!


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

double post....


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Joey,

Caught the last segment on Youtube last night,very imformative.Enjoy the discus,i keep some as well and look forward to adding more.You asked about keeping some tetras with your discus,you could go with some bloodfins,rummynose,green fire,peguin.


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

Thanks luke! 

Im leaning towards Rummy nose at this point.... although your the first to mention penguins, and they were actually what i wanted as well. 

So im a bit torn between the two.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

*Shouldn't that be Discus-Joey*

Another flat-fish man!! Very nicely done, Joey. Great video. And yes, I'd have to agree - just a bit of noticeable growth in that four week span 

I got bored with keeping just my wilds and plecos. I first added a school of 25 bleeding hearts - like you, expecting some die-off. The die-off never really happened! The bleeding hearts can get big but they sure are pretty. I then saw odessa barbs for the first time a couple months back. I LOVE how red the males were so I picked up 2 females and 9 males. Didn't expect they would thrive in the 86-88 degree water, but they've also proved me wrong! The colors of the males are stunning. The barbs and tetras really compliment the discus. They also take turns with their feeding frenzies so no one gets hurt!!

Again, tank looks great and thanks for another awesome video.

Shelley


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

-N/A- said:


> Another flat-fish man!! Very nicely done, Joey. Great video. And yes, I'd have to agree - just a bit of noticeable growth in that four week span
> 
> I got bored with keeping just my wilds and plecos. I first added a school of 25 bleeding hearts - like you, expecting some die-off. The die-off never really happened! The bleeding hearts can get big but they sure are pretty. I then saw odessa barbs for the first time a couple months back. I LOVE how red the males were so I picked up 2 females and 9 males. Didn't expect they would thrive in the 86-88 degree water, but they've also proved me wrong! The colors of the males are stunning. The barbs and tetras really compliment the discus. They also take turns with their feeding frenzies so no one gets hurt!!
> 
> ...


Thanks N/A!


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

I have to agree with N/A. I bought a few odessa barbs awhile back and they are beautiful when they colour up. I now have a dozen or so in my 150 gal, along with angels, australian rainbows, and assorted plecos. You wont be dissapointed with them.


----------

